# FreeBSD 9rc3 (guest) won't load (VirtualBOX)



## frooyo (Dec 11, 2011)

Has anyone been able to install FreeBSD RC3 as a guest OS running on top Windows 7 as the host using VirtualBox? If so, exactly how did you install FreeBSD 9rc3?

When I load the FreeBSD 9rc3 ISO into VirtualBOX, it boots up to the prompting asking me to install FreeBSD (in the console). As soon as I press enter, FreeBSD segfaults and doesn't begin the OS install.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 11, 2011)

Just for clarity, is this at the boot prompt, or at the <Install> <Shell> <Live CD> prompt?
Is this i386 or amd64?  If amd64, was the VM created as 64-bit?


----------



## frooyo (Dec 11, 2011)

wblock@ said:
			
		

> Just for clarity, is this at the boot prompt, or at the <Install> <Shell> <Live CD> prompt?
> Is this i386 or amd64?  If amd64, was the VM created as 64-bit?



It's at the boot prompt immediately. First thing I see is a console menu asking me to install FreeBSD (verbose mode, etc). Then it immediately crashes and crashes it will reboot automatically in "15 seconds). 

AMD64 is the architecture. Yes, the VM was created as 64 bit.

VirtualBox: 4.1.6
Host OS: Windows 7
Guest OS: FreeBSD 9rc3 - AMD64
Proc: Intel i5 (Lenovo X201)


----------



## frooyo (Dec 11, 2011)

PROBLEM SOLVED.

I must of had a bad ISO. I'm not able to install FreeBSD on Virtualbox


----------



## dave (Dec 12, 2011)

frooyo said:
			
		

> PROBLEM SOLVED.
> 
> I must of had a bad ISO. I'm not able to install FreeBSD on Virtualbox



For clarity, did you mean to say you were NOW able to install FreeBSD on VirtualBox?  Or are you still unable?


----------



## Martillo1 (Dec 12, 2011)

Yesterday I downloaded 9.0-RC3 through Opera and at a time it paused at 99%. I resumed the download, and when finished I could not install it: the installation stalled. So I checked the MD5 and SHA256 sums and they did not match with the published ones. 

Later I used fetch and at a certain time the terminal emulator disappeared, but the file's sums where correct, and I could install it on VirtualBox.


----------

